# 2001 21ft Cape Horn OS



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I just wanted your guys opinions on this model and year. I know cape horn rep is unbelievably good and is a great boat, but I am hesitant with buying a boat this old. I talked to a few guys and they said this boat will last many lifetimes when taken care of, but what's your opinion. I don't want to buy the boat im looking at and having to get a different due to it falling to pieces and me not wanting to upgrade. I would like to have this boat if I can for the next 15-20 years so would a older model like this hold to expectations?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I love Cape's


----------

